# New: Sitemap RSS listing



## Chris (Mar 18, 2007)

For those of you subscribing to sevenstring.org using RSS, you can now get all the feeds in one place by clicking RSS in the top navbar.

Sevenstring.org Master RSS List


----------



## Stitch (Mar 18, 2007)

Stupid question: What is RSS? I have a blue logo in my address bar that has it written on it...what does it do?


----------



## Ciprian (Mar 18, 2007)

stitch216 said:


> Stupid question: What is RSS? I have a blue logo in my address bar that has it written on it...what does it do?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rss


----------



## Digital Black (Mar 18, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Michael (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice


----------



## playstopause (Mar 18, 2007)

Lovin' it!


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2007)

Note that you can also add feeds from here to things like your google homepage:







Just click the google icon on the RSS page.


----------

